# I want to be a pig....



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Some useless information for you, and a bit of light relief from all this 'licensing talk'....






If you yelled for 8 years, 7 months and 6 days you would have produced enough sound energy to heat one cup of coffee;


(Hardly seems worth it.)















If you farted consistently for 6 years and 9 months, enough gas is produced to create the energy of an atomic bomb.


(Now, thats more like it! )















The human heart creates enough pressure when it pumps out to the body to squirt blood 30 feet.


(O.M.G.!)















A pigs orgasm lasts 30 minutes.


(In my next life, I want to be a pig.)















A Cockroach will live nine days without it's head before it starves to death. (creepy).


(I'm still not over the pig.)















Banging your head against a wall uses 150 calories an hour.


(Don't try this at home, maybe at work.)















The male praying mantis cannot copulate while it's head is attached to it's body. The female initiates sex by ripping the male's head off.


("Honey i'm home, what the ....?!")















The flea can jump 350 times it's body length. It's like a human jumping the length of a football pitch.


(30 minutes......lucky pig! Can you imagine?)















The Catfish has over 27,000 tastebuds.


(What could be so tasty on the bottom of a pond?)















Some Lions mate over 50 times a day.


(I still want to be a pig in my next life.....quality over quantity.)
















Butterflies taste with their feet.


(Something I always wanted to know.)
















The strongest muscle in the body is the tongue.


(hmmmmmmm....)















Right handed people live, on average, nine years longer than left handed people.


(If you're ambidextrous, do you split the difference?)















Elephants are the only animals that can't jump.


(Okay, so that would be a good thing.)















A cat's urine glows under a black light.


(I wonder who was paid to figure that out?)
















An Ostrich's eye is bigger than it's brain.


(I know some people like that.)
















Starfish have no brains.


(I know some people like that too.)















Polar bears are left handed.


(If they switch, they live a lot longer.)















Humans and Dolphins are the only species that have sex for pleasure.


(What about that pig?)



pj.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

:lol: I enjoyed those!!

Dave


----------



## 90172 (May 1, 2005)

deeply impressed Peejay. 

much respect . 

you must definitely have a brain bigger than the eye of an ostrich to contain all these useful facts.

seriously tho. where do you find them?
roi


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

peejay said:


> Humans and Dolphins are the only species that have sex for pleasure.
> 
> pj.


Hi

Thanks for that :lol:

and by the way I though you might like this.....Bonobos do it for fun too

http://www.bonobo.org/

http://songweaver.com/info/bonobos.html

I think I would rather be a Bonobo than a pig :lol:

Mike


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi roi,

my brain is crammed full of useless information (so shmbo says) but on this occasion it was emailed to me from a mate!

and Spykal,

Not being a fussy person, I don't mind, either way, i'd (very much) like to come back in another life as either a pig or a bonobos :tongue1:

pj


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Technical questions....Is it the female pig or the male pig that has the big one. The reason I need to know this is because if, like PJ, I wanted to be a pig next time round, I feel that if it is the male who has the big "O" then his ears will be beaten by the female for all eternity. However, if it is the female with the humdinger, what does the male pig do while he's waiting. - read a book, watch telly or hum.


So little time - so MUCH to learn. 8O

p.s. I'm not to sure I fancy a corkscrew willy either although it would be handy and indeed a party piece, opening wine at your Bar B q.


----------



## 90172 (May 1, 2005)

It must be the female pusser coz my mrs has told me [msny times] that I am a pig and ive never had a 30 minute one.
wouldn't half blow the wax out of your ears tho.
glad to see you are normal after all peejay [just had a look at your photo]
I had visions of a super sized brain on your shoulders.
roi


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

If my wife knew this, would she still call me , a right pig? :lol:


----------

